# Plans



## rebush (Apr 17, 2012)

Group: In the picture gallery there was a picture of a hit and miss motor built off of plans from Jerry E. Howell. Went to the website. Impressed with the selection of plans and that most of them are build without the use of casting. Am planning to try my hand at that at some point,but for right now would like to get my first engine up and running. Would like to hear from folks that have used these plans or recommendations of other vendors who have plans available. As always thanks for your help. Roger


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 17, 2012)

Roger, I haven't build any of Jerry's IC engines but have built several of his sterling engines. His plans are good quality and his included notes are also helpful. His passing was a loss to the hobby but I am happy that his family has seen fit to continue offering his plans.

Bill


----------



## Sparticusrye (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm presently building one of Jerry's engines. The plans are well made and easy to follow with a decent explanation of each drawing. I'm working on the Bill 1903, but it's on pause until the weather warms up and my shop gets a little more hospitable.

The only issue I have had is that the Bill drawings are supposed to come with a wafer for the demand valve which was missing from mine. I looked at the drawing and figured I could easily make the part my self so haven't tried to get them to send me one.


----------



## jonesie (Apr 17, 2012)

roger i have build both jerry howells powerhouse and the farmboy. both sets of plans are excellent. the powerhouse is a good runner and i am now getting the farmboy running this week i hope. his boy is good to deal with also and would recomend his plans. will be glad to give you any advice. jonesie


----------



## Engine maker (Apr 17, 2012)

I've built several of Jerry Howells engines. The Farm Boy is a very good runner and is a forgiving build. It uses an "O" ring for a piston ring so there's no problem getting the ring made or getting it to seal. Here's a video of mine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djai9h7El9c[/ame]

Jim


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice engine. Sounds great :bow:


----------



## rebush (Apr 17, 2012)

Engine Maker: You did a great job,there's no prettier sound than a hit and miss engine running that nicely.
Are there any other companies producing plans I should take a look at? Thanks to everyone for your imput. Roger


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 17, 2012)

you may want to look into the Hamilton "DICK" Upsur farm engine set.
four engine plans for less than $15
http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/

There are companies that sell kits. Many of the plans for engines are by hobby guys that published there plans to share them and make a little tool money. 
tin


----------



## rebush (Apr 17, 2012)

Tin Man: Looked at a few of the companies that sold kits. Thinking that building from plans using easy to acquire stock might be better as a learning platform. I have basic metalworking skills but am improving with each project. I have a friend who's a retired tool and die maker he comes over to the shop to watch. He says it's fun watching me figure things out that he takes for granted. If you have any kits you'd recommend I'd like to take a look at them. Roger


----------



## rebush (Apr 17, 2012)

Tin Falcon: Oops sorry about the mistake with your name. Roger


----------



## Engine maker (Apr 17, 2012)

Rebush, I hear that the Upshur are also good. You may want to also look at Bob Shores Lil' Angel. I think it's a little small for a first IC But you can always just double size everything. That's what I did. Now I have a double size one and a little one. You may also look at the HHM1 engine, (Free plans) just do a search, but again a little small. Problem with the smaller engines is that with so little volume it hard to get everything to seal. I've not heard anything bad about the Farm Boy and with an "O" ring for a piston ring you get perfect compression right from the start, and no ring to seat.


----------



## gmac (Apr 17, 2012)

Roger;

David Kerzel has plans available for free download with build instructions here;

http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1h0106.htm

Here is a build on this forum by Brian Rupnow;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10831.0

Cheers Garry


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 18, 2012)

> Thinking that building from plans using easy to acquire stock might be better as a learning platform.


The nice thing about bar stock engines is that if or should I say when a part is asking to be made a second or third time more often that not you have the extra material. casting often requre less metal removal but the set ups can be more demanding. 
So yes a good choice for a beginner. 
Tin


----------

